
Apple Will Go All-OLED in 2018 - jkjustinkumar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-29/asia-display-makers-dip-on-report-apple-will-go-all-oled-in-2018
======
endorphone
This looks like a completely unsubstantiated manufactured news article.

As an aside, any notion that OLED is the next generation, or natural
successor, is questionable. I've gone though a long line of both OLED and LCD
smartphones, and each has its advantages.

OLED is lower power _if the screen is dark_ , but if the screen is bright it
is a significantly higher power user. OLED burn-in is still a very serious
problem, and many users don't realize that the "burn-in proof" screens
(something claimed as a new innovation each year since the first introduction
of OLED) do it by intentionally wearing out other parts of the screen to try
to equalize the fade. After not a long time an OLED screen is much dimmer than
it started, and they usually start fairly dim. And even then you'll still see
grain and other wear on it.

OLED is an amazing technology, especially for occasional or passive use
devices. I still want my heavy use screens to be LCD for now.

OLED is great for non-rectangular, low brightness uses. It's great for non-
flat displays. Otherwise its merits are oversold.

------
Ethcad
This title is misleading. The article suggests that all iPhones will use OLED
displays in 2018, not all Apple devices including Macs and iPads.

~~~
credit_guy
Not to mention that in the article they talk about 2019 not 2018.

~~~
oblio
It's a bit like that old Radio Yerevan Soviet joke.

Caller: Is it true that Comrade Petrov in Leningrad received a car from the
Party?

Radio Yerevan: Yes, it is true! Though it wasn't a car, instead it was a
bicycle. And he didn't get it, his bike was taken away by the Party.

------
pmontra
I had a Galaxy S2 with an AMOLED display. I used it for more than five years,
no burn ins, no color issues. I've got a Sony with a LCD screen now. The
AMOLED was better. Black is black (the difference is very visible at night)
and it could be dimmed much more (useful before sleeping.) I don't understand
why LCDs are still a thing. Cost?

Edit: another comment pointed out that phones dim the screen to hide burnin.
The screen of my old phone did got dimmer over the years. So maybe it got
burnin after all.

~~~
jakobegger
I have an iPhone X, and compared to the 6S I had before, I really enjoy that I
can dim the display a lot more. It’s also surprisingly readable in sunlight.

But the colors are terrible. If you slightly tilt the device, you immediately
get a blueish tint. It was jarring when I first started using it. But I got
used to it.

I still use my 6s for playing games with my kids occasionally, and I don’t
really see a big difference between the displays in typical usage.

So my conclusion is that the difference between high quality LCD and OLED is
small, and both have advantages and disadvantages.

------
deweller
This looks like the original article that everyone is basing this information
on:

[http://www.etnews.com/20180528000239](http://www.etnews.com/20180528000239)
(in Korean)

> Apple has decided to adopt organic light emitting diodes (OLEDs) next year
> for all new iPhone models. In addition to premium smartphones, we will also
> adopt OLED in entry-level models.

> According to industry sources on the 28th, Apple recently launched a new
> iPhone model in 2019 and decided to adopt OLED for all three. In the
> meantime, the industry has released two iPhones, one with OLED and one with
> LCD, and will make the same choice next year.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Recently in 2019. Interesting.

------
lgbr
I'm not an Apple customer, but it's moves like these that really make me glad
sometimes that it moves the industry like this. Consumers stand a lot to gain
from OLED. Lower power consumption has obvious benefits such as either a
longer battery life or lighter/thinner phones, depending on what manufacturers
believe consumers want, but also non-obvious ones like always-on displays such
as those on the Samsung Galaxy and on a lot of smartwatches, which for me are
almost a game changer for some daily functions.

One point that this article missed, however: OLEDs suffer from burn-in.

~~~
PakG1
Honestly, I'm not interested in buying an OLED device until it can be
confirmed that burn-in won't be a problem for at least 4 years. That's just me
being stubborn....

~~~
dogma1138
Burn in will always be a problem for self emissive displays its simply the
nature of any such display and cannot be overcome completely however the
actual problem is drastically overblown.

------
jonplackett
The article's just full of people saying this isn't what will happen so who's
saying it will happen exactly?

~~~
deweller
South Korea’s Electronic Times

The source is in the first sentence of the article.

------
rayiner
Ugh. Between burn in and PWM, OLED is not ready for prime time yet. (And it
may never be at this rate.)

~~~
walterbell
Is flickering the issue with PWM? The article does mention Apple’s research in
microLED.

Edit: iPhoneX flickering: [https://blog.elcomsoft.com/2018/03/iphone-x-eye-
strain-how-t...](https://blog.elcomsoft.com/2018/03/iphone-x-eye-strain-how-
to-stop-oled-flickering-in-just-three-clicks/)

------
JustSomeNobody
Someone at Bloomberg owns stock in screen manufacturers.

